# Expression: Put him/her through in Greek



## Englishisgreat

Dear all,

If my colleage dials my number and says: Έχω τον κύριο Παπαδόπουλου στη γραμμή. How can I say: Put him through ? Σύνδεσέ μου τον and if I don't know my colleage well: Συνδέστε τον μου.

Is that right ?


----------



## Stephie1806

I think you can say that. Just say: Σύνδεσέ *τον μου*. Sounds better this way.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Great. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Andrious

You could also say "Πέρασέ τον μου" or just "Δώστον μου".


----------



## Englishisgreat

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Andrious.


----------



## Helleno File

Stephie1806 said:


> I think you can say that. Just say: Σύνδεσέ *τον μου*. Sounds better this way.



Just looking back at this thread.  Holton et al's Essential Grammar  Section 4.1 gives the general rule as dative before accusative but with imperatives "less commonly" it can be accusative before dative if _pronouns only_ as in Stephie1806's post quoted.  Is it just "sounds better" or is there some guidance?


----------



## Perseas

@ Helleno File

In "Σύνδεσέ *τον μου" *_μου_ is genitive.

Well, "δώσ' το μου" or "δώσ' μου το" are both correct. Maybe the first one is more common.
Also, "μου το έδωσε" is correct. Any other combination would be grammatically wrong, eg. "μου έδωσε το". 
(But: Μου έδωσε αυτό ; Αυτό μου έδωσε ).


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks Perseas - you can learn a lot here!


----------

